# Scanning for MBR, boot sector, BIOS, CMOS viruses



## bobrancher (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello,
I would like to know how to scan my PC for infections in the following:
Master Boot Record
Boot Sector
BIOS
CMOS

Is it possible to even scan these things? How do you know if you have a virus infecting these things? I have tried to research this online and have not find a specific answer to this question. Can anyone here help me out? Thanks.


----------



## bobrancher (Apr 22, 2009)

bump! 
a random question, I know, but I would like to scan my computer for these just to make sure they aren't present, but regular antivirus programs don't detect these.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You would need to use something like Gmer to scan

http://www.gmer.net/

but do be careful - even if it says 'rootkit' it can still produce the odd false positive.


----------

